# What is the perfect jacket?



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The sleeves need to fit easily over the gloves and then be able to be tightened if required.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

My wish lists for the perfect Jacket are:

1. Pass Pocket on the lower left sleeve.
2. Phone pocket on the upper left chest, outside. I'm right handed, do both sides and keep the lefties happy as well
3. Inside pocket on the upper left chest has a goggle wipe micro cloth on an elastic lanyard. I have a Karbon jacket that has this plus a sunglasses sleeve also on an elastic lanyard in the same pocket. Awesome.
4. Elastic lanyard in one or both of the side pockets to clip car keys / ski key to. Long enough to use the keys without unclipping so you can't drop them in the snow.
5. Main Jacket zipper must zip from both ends.
6. I have an OR jacket that has a built in full hood mask. It lives in the inside back of the jacket. Zipper is as the base of your neck. You unzip, reach in, pull out the mask, pull it over your head and away you go. Awesome feature to have. It is not a heavy duty mask, just a nice weight that works well under a helmet.
7. I want a longer cut in the back of the jacket. I love jackets with a longer cut in the back that keeps your lower back covered as you are riding lifts. Most Norrona Jackets are cut like this, but who can afford them! ( I scored one off Geartrade before Backcountry changed their return policy. ) It is an amazing jacket, but even it lacks all that is on my wish list.
8. Other various pockets, zipped and elastic inside the jacket. No such thing as too many.
9. Make sure the hood can be adjusted to pull it back to improve your vision. Many can't. Fine on a lift, but lousy for visibility when riding.
10. Goretex


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Slim, long and thin (insulation).
Snug collar with detachable hood.
Pit zips. 
Not too fussy about pockets so long as enough and not hung up about fabric technology. 

Current jacket is Columbia Powder Keg (synthetic insulation).


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Oldman said:


> My wish lists for the perfect Jacket are:
> 
> 1. Pass Pocket on the lower left sleeve.
> 2. Phone pocket on the upper left chest, outside. I'm right handed, do both sides and keep the lefties happy as well
> ...


I've got an Oakley Jacket which is my fav atm and has a lot of these traits, non-goretex though, that said I've been looking for an Easter special for a new one. The Oakley is longer in the back but it's a little tight low restricting some movement. I'd like to try a Volcom and I'd like to try an anorak/hoodie style like the Brighton Pullover possibly slightly larger for some movement. The only thing I worry is the hassle of removing it and opening it up at times. Anyone have one of these or can comment.









(Last Season) Brighton Pullover


The perfect kind of throwback. The Brighton's retro pullover styling comes with mountain-driven details like a generous 15Ks of waterproofing and our V-science lining system for heightened breathability. The layerable anorak shell's drop tail fit gives extra coverage and comes stacked full of...




www.volcom.com.au


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a Libtech jacket and it's about perfect. Here's some of my important features:
1. High yet loose enough collar, with comfy material for your face, and breath tech for air to vent. Bonus for the whistle on the zipper pull.
2. On the baggier side, nice for dad bods with layers.
3. 20/20K, taped seams and all that, basically water and wind proof.
3. Wrist gaiters, rubber tipped cuffs and being the perfect size for gloves means I have never gotten snow in my wrist area.
4. Soft warm material in the pockets.
5. Hood that can fit a helmet and never blocks the side views.
6. Left arm pass pocket.

What I would add
A breast pocket on the inside of the main zipper flap to make a warm and easily accessible phone pocket. 
Add a loop on an elestic inside the pass pocket to hang non rfid passes.
Pit zips low down so you could get your arms inside to light up a joint on the chair in high winds.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Big enough pockets in clever position are a must. But I guess I live in a different world about this...


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Long sleeves and length without being baggy.

No hood or removable hood.

I have an Armada shell jacket which is nearly perfect except the hood is flappy and uncomfortable when I'm going fast.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

got a Ride jacket............with a pocket for an open beer............best jacket ever..................


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've got an older Airblaster jacket that is almost perfect.

1. Wrist gaiters, possibly #1 on the list of importance for me.
2. Cuffs still big enough to fit over cuffs of glove.
3. Media pocket under main zipper flap
4. Huge chest pocket
5. Sleeves are nice and long

What I'd change
1. Bigger hood and wider/higher neck for my bucket head
2. Soft/fleecy liner in chin/neck area like my Volcom jacket.
3. Forearm pass pocket
4. Longer (probably would be fine for non-giants though) 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I've got an Oakley Jacket which is my fav atm and has a lot of these traits, non-goretex though, that said I've been looking for an Easter special for a new one. The Oakley is longer in the back but it's a little tight low restricting some movement. I'd like to try a Volcom and I'd like to try an anorak/hoodie style like the Brighton Pullover possibly slightly larger for some movement. The only thing I worry is the hassle of removing it and opening it up at times. Anyone have one of these or can comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like using anorak jackets. I like the kangaroo pocket, and I appreciate the lack of a lower zipper. Those are always opening up on me. Side zippers make getting into and out of the jackets pretty easy while offering a ton of venting. 

+1 on wrist gaitors!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone remember how high end jackets in the 90's always had those storm flaps as part of the hood. I'd bring those back, enough face covering to tuck away your nose when done up,or fully open flappin in the wind for easy breathing.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

The older I get, the more I want light outerwear. 3 layer, preferably stretch. Nothing heavy or hot. And if you cant make a helmet compatible hood in 2021...Im not buying


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

This one in pink








Men's Burton GORE-TEX 3L Banshey Jacket | Burton.com Winter 2021


Shop the Men's Burton GORE-TEX 3L Banshey Jacket along with more winter jackets and outerwear from Winter 2021 at Burton.com




www.burton.com





With matching pants








Men's Burton GORE-TEX Banshey Pant | Burton.com Winter 2021


Shop the Men's Burton GORE-TEX Banshey Pant along with more winter snow pants and outerwear from Winter 2021 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Being Goofy it's essential to have a YKK central zip rather than flap which tends to always open from velcro right to left and consequently catch wind when charging hard.
Quality construction, cut and fit.
Being tall, 192cm, need plenty of length over waist and arms.
Riding in Australia with a mountain temperature generally hovering +/- 0C (32F) you need max' waterproofing ie 2L/3L _GORE-TEX_® /30K+.
Prefer meshed vents.
Always ride with a backpack so front pockets are not a concern.
Love _Cohaesive_® hood stoppers.
Not a fan of multiple layering so having a jacket with the insulative qualities suited to the location I'm riding.
Colour combo's (pants/jacket) need to be not to blingy but still look super sweet on point.
Pass holder

This basically means looking at outer wear in the upper price points of most brands.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I know this sounds crazy, but bought a Mammut after years of buying snowboard brands, or snowboard neutral like an Orage or Karbon.

The Mammut is sick. Heard Mountain Hardwares are the same.

Bought plain black. Bring the flavor with the pants. And yes, Goretex is good


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Being Goofy it's essential to have a YKK central zip rather than flap which tends to always open from velcro right to left and consequently catch wind when charging hard.
> Quality construction, cut and fit.
> Being tall, 192cm, need plenty of length over waist and arms.
> Riding in Australia with a mountain temperature generally hovering +/- 0C (32F) you need max' waterproofing ie 2L/3L _GORE-TEX_[emoji2400] /30K+.
> ...


Interesting, I've never notice the zipper cover flap flapping. I must need to ride faster! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I really like my Arc'teryx Rush jacket. Best jacket I've ever owned, hands down. Good athletic but not too trim fit, good length, not too crunchy (especially for a 3L shell), unbelievable cut and mobility. It's pure 3L Goretex Pro, but moves with me better than some stretch outwear I own. The hood is by far the best hood I've ever used of any snow jacket. Arc'teryx stuff is expensive, but their construction is damned impressive. Blows away my AK gear in build quality (and the AK stuff is the best I've found from any snowboard company).

Pass pocket is upper arm, I personally prefer that to lower arm but I've had both and don't have a super strong opinion way way or the other. Long as I can get it away from my torso and away from my phone / wallet / etc.

Few minor complaints:

The stuff pockets on the inside are a little small. Wish they were bigger so I could easily toss my gloves in there.
No two-way zipper. I don't care about this vast majority of the time, but a two-way zipper for venting and additional range of motion while hiking or touring would be fantastic.
Super esoteric, but I wish it had a strap up on the right shoulder for clipping my radio. I originally got a pair of walky talkies for splitboarding, and they're super easy to use when clipped to sternum or shoulder straps of a touring pack. But I've taken to using radios riding inbounds and only wear a pack inbounds on big pow days. The radios make coordination easier, even being able to say "hey we're coming up on a flat, keep your speed" without having to stop and yell is fantastic.
That said, adding such a strap should be like a $20-30 job for a competent technical fabric tailor, I've just been lazy about it.

Less about this jacket, but more outerwear generally: I wish more companies would make more colorful outwear. Especially the ice axe-y companies. This is partially for a bit of panache, but also just for ease of identification and safety. I wear a bright blue jacket and a neon green helmet, so I'm easy to spot in a crowd of brown and navy and grey and black. But more than that, people can see me coming out of their periphery more easily. Plus I contrast more heavily with the snow, so riding buddies can more easily spot me in white out conditions or heavy trees, or can more easily keep eyes on me if I'm caught in a slide in the backcountry (knock on wood).


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Couldn't tell you because I'm a cheap ass on soft goods and wind up with DC shit off Amazon with zippers that bust at the worst times. Literally. More than once. I had to ask the ticket lady to borrow scissors to slash my pocket open to get my wallet out because I got to the front of the line and it fully stuck shut.

So not DC.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a Salomon Jacket that's pretty close to perfect for me.

Nice cut, not too long nor too baggy, looks great, "snowboarder-like" without making me look like a 16 y.o.
Insulated (10/10k) but not too much (not gore-tex but it's always super cold here so it's never wet except on the last 2-3 week-ends of the winter/spring).
Pass pocket lower forearm (I can't use it, my home mountain doesn't use these kinds of passes but if it did it'd be great)
Enough pockets
Detacheable hood (but I keep it on anyways even though I don't use it... it's never in the way)
Wrist gaiters
Sleeves wide enough for gloves/mitts cuffs
Pit zips
Lanyard with hook for my keys in a pocket.
Great uniform (although textured) color. I like simple-looking stuff, no fancy designs for me.

Cons:

See #3: I could use a real loop for my non-magnetic/electronic season pass. I get that most of the world as moved on from those but having to hook it on a pocket zip is kind of annoying.
Phone pocket isn't great, my phone got out once when I took the jacket out to work on a jump with other guys
Could use a bit more space around the neck


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

For me these are the must:
1. Waist gaiter.
2. Wrist gaiters.
3. Chest pockets with pass holder.
4. Easily accessible media/phone pocket.
5. Durable material.
6. Vents of course.
7. Good fit so I can bend down and grab my board in the air.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

One other thing I forgot to mention: The Burton jacket has goggle pockets on both sides, and they're top-loading instead of front-loading, which is way more convenient.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Less about this jacket, but more outerwear generally: I wish more companies would make more colorful outwear. Especially the ice axe-y companies. This is partially for a bit of panache, but also just for ease of identification and safety. I wear a bright blue jacket and a neon green helmet, so I'm easy to spot in a crowd of brown and navy and grey and black. But more than that, people can see me coming out of their periphery more easily. Plus I contrast more heavily with the snow, so riding buddies can more easily spot me in white out conditions or heavy trees, or can more easily keep eyes on me if I'm caught in a slide in the backcountry (knock on wood).


I just bought the brightest jacket I could find this season (that wasn't red). It's a mint green that's almost pastel. I was sad to see all the really bright day glow colors are out of fashion now. I also like to be as bright as possible so I'm annoyingly visible. I hope it helps reduce the threat of a collision, but seems to help my friends stay with me in the woods at the very least.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't know why anyone would want a detachable hood. Just another zip to break. Does anyone take them off?


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Interesting to see wrist gaiters show up on peoples lists. Guess it's a love or hate kinda thing. I'm not a fan.

I've been using the Burton Cyclic/Freebird Bib combo for a while, and I can't imagine a better kit for myself. Some of the highlights:

- Inside chest pocket large enough to hold a spare lens (which contour perfectly around my side/ribs).
- Large diameter cuffs with dead simple velcro adjustment.
- The whole neck/hood integration is awesome and really creates full face/neck/head protection. I use the hood a ton (always surprised that I don't see more people utilizing the hood, especially on stormy days!).
- Pit venting.

Other than that, I really don't need much. I really only use the one chest pocket, anything else (phone/keys/cliff bar) goes in the Bib chest pockets.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Don't know why anyone would want a detachable hood. Just another zip to break. Does anyone take them off?


I do.

-Warm days
-Rainy days (just collects more rain)
-Cold days when I layer a hooded shell over the top

Huh. Writing that out really makes it seem I should just buy a jacket without a hood.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

WigMar said:


> I just bought the brightest jacket I could find this season (that wasn't red). It's a mint green that's almost pastel. I was sad to see all the really bright day glow colors are out of fashion now. I also like to be as bright as possible so I'm annoyingly visible. I hope it helps reduce the threat of a collision, but seems to help my friends stay with me in the woods at the very least.


Yep, all of that. I have my specific feature must-have list, plus outerwear needs to fit, PLUS I would like it to be as annoyingly bright as possible for all the reasons you cited. Annoyingly often (and that's even if I was willing to pay full price, which I'm generally not for outerwear).

I'm really intrigued by TREW and may go with them the next go-around. Reasonably priced, bright colorways, freeride-focused... lot to like there.



jstar said:


> Interesting to see wrist gaiters show up on peoples lists. Guess it's a love or hate kinda thing. I'm not a fan.


+1. I can't regulate temperature / ventilation as easily and if the sleeve length isn't perfect, the gaiters pull on my hands with any kind of tension on the sleeves.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Crusty said:


> I do.
> 
> -Warm days
> -Rainy days (just collects more rain)
> ...


Aside from maybe the warm days, wouldn't the other reasons be exactly why you would wear the hood?

And I'm not sure I understand; you wear an hooded jacket over another hooded jacket?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

kimchijajonshim said:


> +1. I can't regulate temperature / ventilation as easily and if the sleeve length isn't perfect, the gaiters pull on my hands with any kind of tension on the sleeves.


The wrist gaiters in my Salomon jacket don’t hook or loop around my thumb, they’re just a bit tight (really just a bit, no problems with circulation) around the wrist. Imho, it’s a good compromise, protection while no tension or discomfort.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Next year Burton has a really bright orange kit


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Next year Burton has a really bright orange kit


They are hideous designs for next season.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

i thought this kit that Mark Sollors was wearing at Baldface was cool. Definitely bright enough


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Keeps me warm, breathes well, waterproof, and doesn't cost several hundred dollars


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Keeps me warm, breathes well, waterproof, and *doesn't cost several hundred dollars*


This may be hard to achieve???


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> This may be hard to achieve???


My daughter is still rocking her el'cheapo Aldi special from a few years ago. In fact I was hoping to grab her new outerwear on the Easter sales but she went and tried it all on and said nope, all good still fits.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Check out some of the Sessions Jackets. Particularly the Scout. They come close to being just right.

Edit: scratch that. I have an older scout with outside chest pocket that has an inside window. It's great. However new scout doesn't seem to have chest pocket.

PS: I just ended up buying yellow jacket with matching pants plus gloves... Oops! The gloves are a "limeade" color. They look yellow to me. But I'm colorblind can someone confirm if they are yellow or some sort of green?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> This may be hard to achieve???


Not really

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Don't know why anyone would want a detachable hood. Just another zip to break. Does anyone take them off?


I never zip mine on. Well, perhaps for one blizzard a year.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

My number one problem is finding a jacket with the right hood/collar combo. I want a tall collar that when fully zipped up covers my face, without wearing a helmet. 

I have a Volcom TD2 (predecessor to the Guch) that I got very cheap second hand. Its a medium and I could really use a large but there is a bit of stretch so I can just about get away with it. The fit is ok (a bit tight around the shouders) but Volcom jackets have a huge opening in the hood. Like comically large, so you need to cinch in all the cords to get something approaching a close fit and end up with large amounts of fabric gathered around your face, catching the wind. Otherwise it has pretty much all the pockets I like in the right places. I've tried on Arc'teryx and Norrøna in shops and they have the hood design right, Patagonia pretty much too. Big enough for a helmet but can go full ninja with just your eyes peeking out. Basically the companies that also make stuff for mountaineering know what's up with weather protection. They're just really expensive and I'm still not sure about the skier vibe I get off them. Should probably try to pick up some used. I have Patagonia Untracked pants that I bought used on ebay and they are amazing. 

I got a Quiksilver Mamatus jacket in a summer sale a few years ago. Ultralight 3L gore tex. Well designed with everything I need and nothing I don't. BUT its so thin that it is not fully wind or waterproof. Riding on a stormy pow day it was wet inside on the second chairlift ride of the day. Probably great for splitboarding in good weather and I used it for summer riding and it was fine. 

I bought an AK Cyclic from 2021, they've changed the fit and hood design from previous years. Even when cinched all the way in, there's a big loose part from ear to ear under your chin which collects rain, snow, cold wind, etc. I know I'm particularly sensitive to these details but I sometimes wonder how jackets pass product testing without anyone noticing things like that. Selling that one on ebay. 

I have my eye on the Airblaster Beast 3L jacket as the hood doesn't look like a windy cave for non helmet wearers and I like the style of it. Think I read somewhere that their 3L fabric is actually gore tex offcuts anyway.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> PS: I just ended up buying yellow jacket with matching pants plus gloves... Oops! The gloves are a "limeade" color. They look yellow to me. But I'm colorblind can someone confirm if they are yellow or some sort of green?


They look yellow to me as well. But pictures on a website leave a lot of room for guessing even if you are not colorblind.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

jstar said:


> Aside from maybe the warm days, wouldn't the other reasons be exactly why you would wear the hood?
> 
> And I'm not sure I understand; you wear an hooded jacket over another hooded jacket?


No, I take the hood off, remember? 

Rainy days, I'm getting wet anyways. Either I'm too fat or riding too hard, but I can't keep a hood on the entire day. Ain't happening. Once I take the hood off it just pools up, so the minute I put it back on rain goes down my back. Yeah yeah yeah "Well roll it up and snap it closed behind your back while on the chair with gloves on" Fuck that. It's only rain. Don't need a hood.

Super cold, I layer my North Face shell over a mid weight jacket. Blah blah blah reasons.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

My perfect jacket would be a reversible Volcom Guide jacket with dayglo rescue color inside. It's already missing the hand pockets so I think it's doable. Probably going to end up heavier than the regular three layer material but it's so light as is. But I shudder to think how much $$$ Volcom would ask for it. 

More realistic would be if they found a way to include a thin but functional bib vest inside the jacket in dayglo rescue colors. This would be similar in concept to how Volcom includes a balaclava tucked into the hood. 

Straying from the jacket a bit, I just saw Travis' Gear Talk from the Natural Selection series and I love the bib straps on his.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I know this sounds crazy, but bought a Mammut after years of buying snowboard brands, or snowboard neutral like an Orage or Karbon.
> 
> The Mammut is sick. Heard Mountain Hardwares are the same.
> 
> Bought plain black. Bring the flavor with the pants. And yes, Goretex is good


The Mammut I bought is called Stoney Thermo. Has the pass pocket, light insulation, helmet hood that’s removable, removable powder skirt, collar that zips around face, two chest pockets.

Normally $450, they are around $300 now, and my guess is will be steep discounts before Memorial Day because there is stock out there.

If you want just a shell, they make one without the insulation.

Thing is really damn light. Lightest insulated jacket I’ve owned


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Check out some of the Sessions Jackets. Particularly the Scout. They come close to being just right.
> 
> Edit: scratch that. I have an older scout with outside chest pocket that has an inside window. It's great. However new scout doesn't seem to have chest pocket.
> 
> ...


I love the visibility! You're going to look like mountain safety at a few resorts around here. Keystone uses the yellow jackets for sure. Never seen them in yellow pants though. Maybe it'll let you get away with more shenanigans. Cool threads- now i can find you!


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

I buy Patagonia everything. If anything ever goes wrong they hook you up big time. I have pants with 100 days on them that look new. Also they are a good company


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> They look yellow to me as well. But pictures on a website leave a lot of room for guessing even if you are not colorblind.


Yes totally! Thank you!!! I feel better now.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I love the visibility! You're going to look like mountain safety at a few resorts around here. Keystone uses the yellow jackets for sure. Never seen them in yellow pants though. Maybe it'll let you get away with more shenanigans. Cool threads- now i can find you!


I was avoiding Red for that reason! I have an old Sessions hoodie I used to wear that was red and black freddy krueger sweater style. I love that thing. Wish I could get a full on jacket like that as it's easy to spot the red and the pattern and not mistake it for staff on the mountain.

Oh well. I'm still excited. I really like how black and yellow look together. Have a motorcycle helmet like that as well for high viz.

I maybe getting the summit county pass coming season! We should be able to spot each other! Still up in the air. Looking for a deal on iKon right now.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> I buy Patagonia everything. If anything ever goes wrong they hook you up big time. I have pants with 100 days on them that look new. Also they are a good company


All the Patagucci stuff I have (not much) is awesome. Almost bought a jacket they were blowing out here, but got greedy hoping the price would drop even more, and someone else bought it. Still kicking myself! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

I walked into the P Gucc store with a blown seam and walked out with a brand new coat off the rack, no fuss no paperwork, just “go ahead and see if there’s anything you like”


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

The high end ice-axe companies (Patagonia and Arc'teryx) have FANTASTIC customer support. Burton is pretty good when it comes to AK, but those companies are next level. Burton charges for non-warranty repairs, Arc'teryx and Patagonia do it for free-- and Patagonia might do it on the spot if you're at one of their retail locations. Or replace the garment entirely. That alone is worth the price premium IMO-- besides which, their garments (especially Arc'teryx) are just better built. Turning my Arc'teryx Rush and Burton Freebird Bibs inside-out and looking at the seams is instructive. Arc's seams are tighter, more minimalist, more cleanly taped with lighter and narrower tape. I've had a few tape failures with my older Freebird bibs.


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

I have a Burton GORE-TEX Radial Shell Jacket. I am 5 10 and 165 with an athletic build, got an xl and I wear a hoodie underneath. This is a great jacket. I also have a Marmot Spire, which I had sent back to Marmot due to issues with the outer lining, they sent me a new one as it has a lifetime guarantee. That is also a great jacket, it is a bit more storm proof then the Burton, but I like the Burton features a bit more, as it is built specifically for riding.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm happy with my 686 GLCR Gore-Tex Jacket, enough deep pockets, hand gaiters, pass pocket at chest and pass/keys pocket on left sleeve. I have a nephew who has the newer one with the built-in reservoir and he's stoked on that. Their matching pants have "targeted" insulation panels which might be a bit narrow IMO. I miss my old Foursquare pants (Burton bought them and killed them off), but those things were _heavy_. I always size up from M so my bulky Demon protective gear fits comfortably underneath. 

Do you guys really put your phones (I always carry two) in your shell?? Man, I'd _never_ do that unless they were in some kind of protective pouch, too close to the elements and the idiots I ride around. I always keep them in an inner layer (fleece or vest) closer to the body for (battery) warmth.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> My perfect jacket would be a reversible Volcom Guide jacket with dayglo rescue color inside. It's already missing the hand pockets so I think it's doable. Probably going to end up heavier than the regular three layer material but it's so light as is. But I shudder to think how much $$$ Volcom would ask for it.
> 
> More realistic would be if they found a way to include a thin but functional bib vest inside the jacket in dayglo rescue colors. This would be similar in concept to how Volcom includes a balaclava tucked into the hood.
> 
> Straying from the jacket a bit, I just saw Travis' Gear Talk from the Natural Selection series and I love the bib straps on his.


This is Quiksilvers top of the line 3L highline pro bibs. Pretty pricey $$$$$$









Mens Highline Pro 3L GORE-TEX Shell Snow Bib Pant | Quiksilver







www.quiksilver.com.au


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Even tho I only use the hood on the most extreme cold windy days, and pretty rarely at that, without the hood we'd just look like skiers.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Here is the high viz shredding get up. Very yellow indeed. The jacket has a hood that tucks away. And a chest phone pocket with a clear plastic window.










Plus a soft shell hoodie for warmer days.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I can't see very well if the gloves really match rest of outfit, @Jack87


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Maya said:


> I can't see very well if the gloves really match rest of outfit, @Jack87


They are yellow but a slightly different tint as expected being a different brand. It's a bit more pale yellow than the bright yellow from the Sessions gear.


----------

